# Can't pull dead pressure washer pump off engine shaft.



## kjac3585 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've got a Briggs & Stratton engine with this pump.

The pump burned up from having no oil in it so I need to replace it. The problem is I cannot get the housing off of the shaft and I am afraid to use too much force. I'm not sure if it is supposed to just slide off or what. How much force/beating can the engine shaft take?

here is a picture of where I am stuck.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The pump "SHOULD" just slide off of the shaft.Have you tried spraying the engine shaft with any type of rust buster?I would try wedging a couple of pry bars,wooden wedges or large flat blade screw drivers 180 degrees apart between the pump base and engine sump.Work slowly and move the pry bars around the base using even pressure.Hope this helps.


----------

